# Warhammer beendet sich



## Lilcat (17. September 2008)

Hiho!

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Der andere Thread ist nämlich scho bissl unübersichtlich.
Wie gesagt, mein Problem ist, dass das Spiel sich plötzlich schließt ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä. und ich bin plötzlich auf dem Desktop.
Der Fehler trat auch bei der Beta schon auf und jetzt nachdem ich gepacht hab ungefähr alle 5-10 Minuten.
Ich hab folgende Hardware:
Intel Core 2 Duo 6600 @ 2,4 Ghz (beide Kerne sind aktiv)
2 GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT mit neuestem Treiber
120 GB Festplatte, davon 76 GB frei
Der Fehler tritt bei keinem anderen Spiel auf.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen bzw. mir sagen, obs an meinem PC liegt oder ob's am Spiel liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (17. September 2008)

Lilcat schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Der andere Thread ist nämlich scho bissl unübersichtlich.
> Wie gesagt, mein Problem ist, dass das Spiel sich plötzlich schließt ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä. und ich bin plötzlich auf dem Desktop.
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber solche Threads gibts schon Xmal... SuFu!!!


----------



## Denis90 (17. September 2008)

Lilcat schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Der andere Thread ist nämlich scho bissl unübersichtlich.
> Wie gesagt, mein Problem ist, dass das Spiel sich plötzlich schließt ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä. und ich bin plötzlich auf dem Desktop.
> ...




Welches Betriebssystem hast du?
Wenn du Vista hast , hast du wahrscheinlich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher und Vista macht einfach das Game aus, war bei mir so.
Daher nun wieder XP drauf.
Versuch mal mehr Ram reinzumachen oder teile deiner Festplatte als Arbeitsspeicher zur verfügung zu stellen.
Geht unter System einstellungen und dann iwo ist was mit Leistung.

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## Lilcat (17. September 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem hast du?
> Wenn du Vista hast , hast du wahrscheinlich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher und Vista macht einfach das Game aus, war bei mir so.
> Daher nun wieder XP drauf.
> Versuch mal mehr Ram reinzumachen oder teile deiner Festplatte als Arbeitsspeicher zur verfügung zu stellen.
> ...



Jo sorry ich hab gesucht aber nirgendwo die Lösung des Problems gefunden und auch kein Thread mit aussagekräftigem Titel, der mir weitergeholfen hätte. 

Ich hab Windows XP.


----------



## Hunter1988 (17. September 2008)

Hab das gleiche problem auch mit XP bitte um einen rat ;D


----------



## Dadeldi (17. September 2008)

Ich hatte gestern das gleiche problem und als ich einen Tread eröffnete wurde er innerhalb von 1 min einfach geschlossen, obwohl es beinahe unmöglich ist in diesem wirwar etwas zu finden ohne nicht mindestens eine Stunde suchen zu müssen .

Nun aber zur Lösung des problemes. Bei meiner Wenigkeit war der Fehler an der Grafikkarte. Ich musste lediglich alle Einstellungen wie zb. Antialising usw. auf minimum stellen und danach lief es wieder einwandfrei...das heisst ich fliege jetzt nur noch alle 2-4 Stunden einmal auf den Desktop (vorher alle 2-5 minuten) Hab auf anderen Websiten dasselbe problem enteckt und die meisten sagen das für dieses problem bald einmal ein patch erscheinen sollte (was ich jedoch nur vom hörensagen weis :-) ) Ich jedenfall hab ingame ne Meldung geschrieben und das würde ich Dir auch empfehlen dann wissen die Leute von WAR bescheid das dieses problem öfters auftritt und nehmen sich der Sache an.

Gruss Dadeldi


@_miche_  eben gibt es nicht unzählige Themen mit genau diesem problem sonst würden die Leute ja nicht wieder Fragen und die SuFu wurde ja benuzt. Aber gib mal etwas ein in der SuFu kommen ja 1 Milliarde Beiträge die nur aus Müll oder themen bestehen die einem nicht betreffen.


----------



## Carimba (17. September 2008)

Hab das gleiche unter Vista 32bit mit 3GB Ram. Vorzüglich passiert es bei mir wenn ich auf der Karte rumklicker.
Habs allerdings nur so alle 5 Stunden einmal.


----------



## Arben (17. September 2008)

Habs seit heute auch 2 mal gehabt, liegt wohl am aufgespielten Patch, hoffe das ändert sich wieder. Ansonsten schaden, Ausloggen dauert ewig, aber n Error ohne jeglichen Lag in einer Sekunde...


----------



## Mearas1 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,
da ich mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, versuche ich nun hier mein Glück, in der Hoffnung auf einige Tipps.

Seit dem Headstart spiele ich nun Warhammer, doch nach einiger Zeit fliege ich immer aus dem Spiel. Dies passierte zu Beginn relativ schnell, also stellte ich die Grafikeinstellung zurück. Da ging es dann eine gute Stunde, bis ich dann off ging. Am nächsten Tag dachte ich, es sei nun in Ordnung, bzw. lag an zu hohen Einstellungen, und versuchte die Einstellungen nach oben hin hochzuschrauben, um das optimale rauszuholen (dachte ja ich flieg raus da ich zu hohe einstellungen hatte). daraufhin flog ich wieder raus, manchmal nach 2-5 minuten, manchmal erst nach 20-40 minuten. nun schraubte ich die grafik wieder runter und es ging wieder wesentlich länger, dennoch fliege ich immer wieder aus dem spiel.
beim "aus dem spiel fliegen" lande ich entweder einfach normal in windows (also warhammer beendet sich einfach), der pc hängt sich ganz auf oder es kommt noch eine fehlermeldung die an windows gesendet werden kann (das war leider gestern und ich habe die meldung nicht mehr, sonst würde ich sie posten).
nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine idee hat woran das liegen könnte und was ich ändern kann.

bisher habe ich den grafiktreiber neu installiert, die grafikkarte in einen anderen slot getan (mit de/neuinstallation des treibers), gehäuse entstaubt, jegliche lüfter entstaubt und lasse derzeit den memtest laufen. damit ist aber nun auch alles getan was mir einfällt... in foren habe ich bisher auch nichts gefunden, was sich nach einem ähnlichen fehler anhören würde.

kurz zu meinem system
intel core duo 2,13 ghz
2gb ram
win xp
nvidia geforce 8600 gt 256mb ram

falls sonst noch info benötigt wird, bitte sagen, was genau. kenn mich wie gesagt, nicht mehr ganz so aus.

so vielen dank schonmal für die hilfe und mögliche tipps..

marc


----------



## aseari (17. September 2008)

puh... könnte es vielleicht einfach sein, dass Warhammer den fehler produziert und sozusagen das spiel selbst kaputt ist? schonmal WAR neu installiert?


----------



## Renega (17. September 2008)

Den Wert Der Auslagerungddatei erhöhen!!!


----------



## Mearas1 (17. September 2008)

ne noch nicht, dachte halt, dass, wenns an warhammer liegen würde, bestimmt schon wesentlich mehr diesen fehler hätten und in irgendwelchen foren was geschrieben hätten. aber ich fand nichts...

werds dann aber morgen mal testen. schonmal danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (17. September 2008)

Bei mir freezt nach längeren spielen, das Bild immer ein. Ich könnte noch agieren mit Npcs nur das Bild steht halt still. Wahrscheinlich ist 2Gb Ram nicht genug -.-


----------



## Curumo (18. September 2008)

genau das gleiche Problem habe icha uch , gelgentlich taucht aber kurz vorher noch eine Fehlermeldung auf
... leider immer bisher so ungünstig das ich einfach nicht fähig war zu lesen was da stand.

durch ein wenig fein tuning des Rechners und ein wenig mehr Arbeitsspeicher auf der festplatte war ich ebenso fähig den Intervall ( es kommt mir einfach periodisch vor) bis auf eta 1:30 min bis 2 h zu schieben bis es wieder passiert

sonst ruckelt das Spiel so gut wie garnicht


----------



## estafador (18. September 2008)

also ich hatte eine Zeit lang das gleiche Problem. Hab ne Menge ausprobiert und rum getüftelt, bis ich mir die Frage gestellt habe wann ich das letzte mal den Kühler von meiner Grafikkarte gereinigt habe. Da fiel es mir ein noch nie. Also Grafikkühler gereinigt und seitdem nicht einmal mehr nen Disc oder Standbild. In vielen Fällen wenn ein Spiel Standbild hat oder Bildverzerrungen oder sich das Game einfach schließt ist es bei mir zu 90% meine Hardware und selten die Software. Ich habe hier und in andere Foren schon 1000 Mal gelesen macht nen Treiber update und dergleichen und zu 90% kommen antworten wie : Hilft auch nicht. Alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis, hat der Großteil noch nie seinen PC gereinigt, und dann wundern sie sich warum der PC langsamer wird abstürzt und dergleichen. Also mein Vorschlag reinigt einfach mal euren PC von innen. Die beste Kühlung bringt nix wenn die Hardware nicht sauber ist und an die mit Wasserkühlung: Wasser mal nachfüllen und die Kühlrippen reinigen hilft auch oft weiter. Die Systemvoraussetzungen für das Spiel sind nicht ohne Grund. Wenn also eure Hardware diese erfüllt sollt es gehen. Wenn nicht liegts an eurem PC.Man bedenke die Software wird auf blanken PC´s getest. Neue PC's die noch Staubfrei sind mit Betriebsystem und Treibern. Ich selber benutze Vista habe nicht ein Spiel welches nicht funtioniert. Das einzige was an Vista nicht so Pralle ist ist directx10 da verschwimmt es bei manchen Spielen im Weitwinkel. Da hab ich noch keinen Reim drauf gefunden, außer ner fehlerhaften Programierung xd.


----------



## Aulan (18. September 2008)

*Bei mir falle ich nicht auf den Desktop zurück, sondern wieder zur Eula-Bestätirung.*
Das *passiert so alle 0-120 Sekunden*.

Eben habe ich, weil mein Internet hier komplett ausgefallen ist, meinen *UMTS-Stick aktiviert. Kein Absturz.* Nur hatte ich bereits nach 10 Minuten rund 3MB Traffic erzeugt, das wars mir dann doch nicht Wert da ich keine UMTS-Flat habe.

Also den Stick wieder gezogen, weil ich zwischenzeitlich wieder "normales" Internet hatte. Gleiche Probleme wie zuvor, ca. 0-120 Sekunden nach der Charakterauswahl steh ich wieder bei der Eula-Bestätigung.

Sag mir jetzt bitte niemand dass es an meinem *Internetanbieter KabelBW* liegt dass ich immer raus fliege.

*Auf ein Ticket hin das ich gestern geschrieben hatte, bekam ich heute eine Email dass man mich nicht erreichen konnte und das Problem sei bekannt - Man arbeitet daran.*

Hab das *Problem auf 2 Rechnern* (separate Installation, keine Kopie!):
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+, 2GB, 80GB-HD (15GB frei), ATI Radeon 800 GTO 256MB @ Catalyst 8.8, XP Home SP3
AMD Athlon XP 1700+, 2GB, 60GB-HD (40GB frei), ATI 9600XT 128MB @ Catalyst 8.2, XP Home SP2
Router USRobotics USR5463 (Portforwarding lt. WAR-FAQ), veruschsweise integrierte Firewall deaktiviert.
Keine Virenscanner, keine Software-Firewall

*Was ich die letzten 2 Nächte sonst noch verzweifelt versucht habe* (nur auf dem Athlon 64 X2):
- DX9 neu installiert.
- Catalyst 8.8 neu installiert
- alle möglichen Lüfter gereinigt
- WAR neu installiert
- WAR Dateien neu gezogen und neu installiert
- Chipsatztreiber aktualisiert
- Netzwerkkartentreiber aktualisiert
- Im ATI Controlcenter alles auf Anwedungsgesteuert, Rest auf Minimum
- Im ATI Controlcenter alles auf Minimum
- Vollbild-/Fenstermodus, unterschieldichste Auflösungen
- Festplatte defragmentiert (defragger.com)
- hunterte Beiträge in X Foren gelesen
- in WOW gelangweilt
- Haare gerauft
- geflucht
- Tatsache: Tee getrunken, aber nur weil mir kalt WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hält mich jetzt natürlich davon ab, vor der Arbeit in den Mediamark zu fahren und meine Preorder in eine SE-Version upzugraden...


----------



## estafador (18. September 2008)

Doch es liegt an deinem Provider. 100% könnt ich Wetten dass die dich automat. Trennen weil die den Port bei sich nicht freigegeben haben xd. Aber da kannst du dann nix machen weil dass muss GOAR und dein Provider klären. Da du ja nicht der einzige bist denke ich stehen die beiden schon in Verbindung xd. MAL HOFFEN. Bei mir zu Anfangszeiten von WOW hatte ich das selbe und da hatte ich aufeinmal garkeine Inetverbindung mehr. Mein Provider hatte den Kompletten Zugang gesperrt weil sie dachten bei dem Traffic würd ich Spammmails verschicken lol.


----------



## Aulan (18. September 2008)

estafador schrieb:


> Doch es liegt an deinem Provider. 100% könnt ich Wetten dass die dich automat. Trennen weil die den Port bei sich nicht freigegeben haben xd. Aber da kannst du dann nix machen weil dass muss GOAR und dein Provider klären. Da du ja nicht der einzige bist denke ich stehen die beiden schon in Verbindung xd. MAL HOFFEN


Das wäre mal ne Idee, im dortigen Forum nachfragen... Danke dir!


----------



## taribar (18. September 2008)

Oder an AntiVir! Das is bei mir so wenn AntiVir Downloaded


----------



## Aulan (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *GESCHAFFT, ES LÄUFT!!!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich das Spiel mit *Bittorrent* geladen hatte, wurde ein "*DNA*"-Tool mit installiert das sämtliche Bandbreite aufbrauchte. Daher lief wohl auch alles einwandfrei mit UMTS, vermutlich hat das "Tool" nicht auf das Modem zugegriffen.

Über Systemsteuerung-> Software -> DNA entfernt, LÄUFT!!!! 2 Tage fürn Popo...

Vielleicht hilfts ja noch jemand weiter...


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (18. September 2008)

Hab dasselbe Problem so alle 2 Stunden. Besonders ärgerlich, wenn man grad in 'nem Szenario ist - dann fliegt man nämlich raus.


----------



## TrueMorgor (18. September 2008)

Würde mal sagen dass es noch einige Ungereimtheiten im Programmcode sind, würde mich daher noch keinen neuen PC oder andere Anschaffungen leisten (es sei denn man fliegt wirklich alle paar Sekunden raus).

Erstmal die nächsten Patches abwarten... cool bleiben

Ich flieg am Tag 3-6x raus, Hardware passt bei mir, jeder Rausflug ist anders. In den Patchnotes steht immerwieder, dass sie Fehler ausbessern, die Rausflüge verursachen. Bis sie alle haben, wirds wohl dauern.

Ist jetzt zwar nicht die (unmittelbare) Lösung für eure Probleme.... aber wenn man alles überprüft hat, und auch alles OK ist, sollte man sich nicht wundern. Wenn es spielbar bleibt (also über 12h verteilt 3 Rausflüge oder so) würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen momentan.


----------



## Syliana (19. September 2008)

Moin,
drei Rauswürfe in 12h würde ich müde drüber lächeln, ich übersteh teilweise nicht mal die Warteschlange. Habe ne Fritzbox SL mit LAN verbunden....
Im Ereignisprotokoll der Box steht die FehlermeldungPPoE-Fehler Zeitüberschreitung.
Auffällig ist noch das es in erster Linie abends passiert, vor- und nachmittags ist die Verbindung stabil...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand n Tip, thx!!


----------



## onkelzfan (19. September 2008)

Ich hab auch folgendes Problem, aber erst seid gestern. In der beta war noch alles top. Jetzt ist es so das nach 20-40 Minuten das Bild stehen bleibt noch einmal nach 1 minute kurz ruckt und entweder kommt von windows Grafiktreiberfehlermeldung nv4blabla oder so :-) oder es gaht dann wieder. Bei der Grafikfehlermeldung muss man neu starten weil der Treiber zurückgestzt wurde. Ich hab schon neue Treiber installiert (vorher den alten gelöscht sogar mit drivercleaner) hilft aber alles nix. Ich frage mich nur warum das in der Beta nicht war. Ich habe eine Geforce 8800gt superclock von EVGA,  Intel Core 2 Duo e7200, 4Gb Ram wovon von XP ja nur 3,25 erkannt werden. Hat vielleicht irgend jemand eine Ahnung? Es kommt mir fast so vor wie bei AOC wo der Speicher nicht geleert wurde und das Spiel dann abstürzte, aber diesesmal zeigt er ja Grafiktreiberfehlermeldung. Kann sich da auch was vollladen? oder weiß einer ne Seite wo ich den besten Treiber für meine Graka her bekomme ausser von Invidia oder EVGA?

 Danke im vorraus


----------



## Asses (26. September 2008)

ich hate das problem auch am anfang .. aber dnan hab ich alles auf minmum gestellt und dann is das bis jetzt gar nciht mehr passiert ...

Gruß


----------



## Worax (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich fliege auch ewig aus dem spiel und mein system: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 2,4 GHz. 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und Vista 32bit System 
mit Geeforce 9800GX 2.

ich dachte schon es liegt an der Graka. dem ist wohl nicht so.



MfG Worax


----------

